# Lest we forget . . . December 7,1941



## Tommy (Dec 7, 2018)

At 7:48 AM local time (12:48 PM Eastern, 6:18 PM GMT) Japan initiated a sneak attack on the US military base at Pearl Harbor, Hawaii Territory.  2403 Americans were killed and another 1178 were wounded.  At the same time, Japan launched attacks against the Philippines, Guam, Wake Island, the British Empire in Malaya, Singapore, and Hong Kong.  The next day, December 8th, the US declared war on Japan.  On December 11th, Germany and Italy declared war on the US.

The resulting global conflict eventually cost over 60 million lives.

The world was, and remains, a far more dangerous place than most living today can understand or are willing to admit.  We must never forget . . .


----------



## IKE (Dec 7, 2018)

*"A date which will live in infamy."*

Dec. 7, 1941......the attack on Pearl Harbor......2335 servicemen and women lost their lives.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 7, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 7, 2018)

Can never forget. Teach our grandchildren.


----------



## DGM (Dec 7, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Can never forget. Teach our grandchildren.


Teach our grandchildren?  How about teaching our grown kids.  While watching "Hell's kitchen" a few weeks ago a 37 year old chef made reference to the "Nazis bombing Pearl Harbor"!
Some years ago our local VA hospital had to remove a framed newspaper headline because it was not politically correct:  "JAPS SURRENDER"!


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 7, 2018)

DGM said:


> Teach our grandchildren?  How about teaching our grown kids.  While watching "Hell's kitchen" a few weeks ago a 37 year old chef made reference to the "Nazis bombing Pearl Harbor"!
> Some years ago our local VA hospital had to remove a framed newspaper headline because it was not politically correct:  "JAPS SURRENDER"!



I've assumed we have already taught our children... but like that one example you cited, in case thy are confused or forgot, I would like to ensure our grandchildren are in the know. If they are, no harm done.


----------



## drifter (Dec 7, 2018)

I suspect in a few years most will think, "Pearl Harbor, I've heard of that but what is it?" Someone will answer, "I think it's a volcano on the coast of Italy, or somewhere." After this generation passes I suspect War 2 will become an fading memory.


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 7, 2018)

I HATED "JAPS" during WW2.  I have come to know things are different today, but lingering is the knowledge of yesterday.  I now judge them differently as I know they do us. They took my favorite uncle, but his legacy is still intact and that of a good man.


----------



## Falcon (Dec 7, 2018)

On that day  (I was a lot younger)  I wondered   WHY THE  JAPANESE ???


----------



## DGM (Dec 7, 2018)

That was THE "Where Were You When You Heard The News" event of my parents lifetime. 
Unfortunately I fear we have at least three such moments:  Kennedy's assination, Challenger Disaster and of course 9/11


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 7, 2018)




----------



## Pinky (Dec 26, 2018)

On the other side of the coin - my Japanese Canadian father enlisted with the Army and was sent to Continental Europe to fight alongside the British Army. He was decorated for bravery, and sustained injuries that caused him discomfort all his life. The Canadian government, having confiscated Japanese Canadians real estate and businesses, did not return those things as promised. My parents struggled and worked all their lives to support their family. Both died before 70 years of age.

I am named for my father's English mate's sister. They kept in touch for decades. Every year on Remembrance Day, I proudly wear my poppy and say a silent prayer for my father, soldiers and veterans.


----------

